# Problème iCloud + AppleID



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Depuis ce matin je constate un blocage généralisé de l'ID Apple : pas d'accès à mes mails, mes services Apple Music sur sonos... et autres.
Les pages Apple ID et authentification pour l'assistance sont aussi injoignable.

Certaines ou certains ont il Le même problème ?

Merci


----------



## Benoît42 (21 Juillet 2017)

Idem de mon coté, je n'arrive plus accéder à mes mails (web ou iPhone) et autres services Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (21 Juillet 2017)

Benoît42 a dit:


> Idem de mon coté, je n'arrive plus accéder à mes mails (web ou iPhone) et autres services Apple.


Merci je n'ai aussi plus accès à la page appleid
Problème généralisé d'authentification ?
Je suis avec l'assistance. Pas plus d'infos à cette heure.


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2017)

J'ai voulu essayer, et je tombe sur "cet identifiant a été desactivé pour des raisons de sécurité"...
Il doit y avoir un probleme quelque part.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (21 Juillet 2017)

Je viens d'avoir le support de niveau 2. Ils n'ont pas encore beaucoup de remontées mais il semblerait qu'il y ait un souci serveur. De mon cote, la page Apple ID et la page IDMSA sont injoignables. J'ai accès à certains services mais tout service redemandant une authentification ne fonctionnent pas.
Je pose l'hypothèse d'une panne des serveurs d'authentification sur certaines plages et id.
Je vous tiens au courant si nouveautés.


----------



## Benoît42 (21 Juillet 2017)

Ca marche à nouveau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (21 Juillet 2017)

Oui je vois des progrès en effet, ca se propage à nouveau sur mes différentes connexions.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2017)

Pas de soucis de mon coté


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2017)

C'est ok egalement pour moi. Je peux accéder à mon identifiant AppleID sans message indiquant qu'il a été desactivé pour raison de sécurité.


----------



## ysokena43 (3 Août 2017)

Bonjour,  j'ai un MacBookPro, un iPhone 6, un iPad Air....   pb de coordination... la liste des contacts par ex lors d'un rajoût ne se transmet pas du Mac vers le iPhone (oui vers le iPad).    Il y a un pb global... on me dit à l'Appstore qu'il y a 3 comptes différents (ça remonte à la fin de Mobile me) et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire...!!   c'est bizarre quand même que je ne puisse pas par exemple mettre un seul mot de passe sur les 3 accès à iCloud...!!! je suis un peu paumé et déçu qu'il n'y ai pas un service Apple apte à régler ce type de pb....


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2017)

Si tu as 3 comptes iCloud différents, choisis-en un et saisis ce MEME compte iCloud sur le MacBookPro, sur l'iPhone et sur l'iPad.
Une fois que les 3 appareils seront bien sur le même compte, les données seront correctement partagées et synchronisées


----------



## ysokena43 (3 Août 2017)

Merci Bien ....  sympa....    je vais essayer demain....


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2017)

Je précise, au cas où mon premier message ne soit pas clair à ce sujet, que ce sont les donnees du compte iCloud choisi (parmi les 3 existants) qui seront synchronisées sur les 3 appareils. 
Il est probable qu'il faille ensuite refaire quelques saisies manuelles de donnees qui auraient auparavant été saisies sur l'un des 2 autres comptes et qui seront perdues.


----------



## ysokena43 (4 Août 2017)

Pour l'instant pb avec le passw de l'AppleID aussi....   même l'assistance tél. n'arrive pas à résoudre...   alors que j'ai donné le tél., le numéro CB etc....  il faudra les rappeller .....     un peu désespérant.....


----------



## ysokena43 (4 Août 2017)

je pars pour le week-end ça ira mieux peut-être au retour..... j'aurai pris l'air...   alors qu'avec tout ce que j'ai informé il suffirait d'une case  "entrer votre nouveau mot de passe".... simple quand même...!!   Ben non... ça complique toujours....!!


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2017)

Le numero de téléphone, n'importe qui peut le connaître. 
Le numero de CB, le conseiller Apple que tu as eu au téléphone n'a pas accès au numero de CB enregistré sur ton compte. 

Pour sécuriser l'appleID tu as dû saisir des questions de sécurité. En cas d'oubli du mot de passe, Il faut que tu donnes les bonnes réponses à ces questions. Ensuite tu auras accès au compte et tu pourras changer le mot de passe si nécessaire.


----------



## ysokena43 (5 Août 2017)

J'ai écris le passw  je ne l'ai pas donné au  tél. bien sûr.     Mais c'est résolu pour le passw sur Apple....


----------



## ysokena43 (5 Août 2017)

Merci.....   J'ai tapé le CB je ne l'ai pas donné oralement bien sûr......   Mais le pb mot de passe Apple est résolu...  reste la synchronisation des comptes....


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2017)

Tu as tapé ton numero de CB pour accéder à ton compte??? 
Ça n'arrive jamais ça!

Tu es sûr que tu étais bien sur le site Apple et pas sur un site imitant le site d'Apple pour te soutirer ton numero de CB???


----------



## ysokena43 (9 Août 2017)

Bonsoir,   le problème de synchronisation entre les 3 appareils a été résolu par l'Apple care au tél. avec partage d'écran et discussions.   Merci à vous tous pour votre disponibilité et vos conseils.


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2017)

Tu n'as pas répondu sur le fait que tu aies eu à saisir ton numero de CB pour accéder à ton compte....
Ça me semble très bizarre! Tu es sûr de ne pas t'être fait subtiliser ainsi ton numero de CB?


----------

